# Show goat questions-first time showing!



## hoghollowranch (Apr 13, 2012)

I am showing a meat goat for the first time at a local fair. 
Questions:

When they say weight cards, what do they mean? I know that you weigh them but do they do it or do you just write their weight on a piece of paper or do you have to get a special card from the show?

How are you supposed to know where to walk in the ring?

Any other much needed info would be great for a boer meat goat show!! 

(it is a JMGSC show)
:whatgoat:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I dont have meat goats but wanted to say enjoy your first show!!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

They usually have a scale set up, and you go through it and they give you a weigh card and log it in their records, and market goats are broken into classes by weight.

As to where to walk in the ring - what do you mean? Each class goes in counterclockwise and walks the perimeter of the show ring. The judge directs you to stop and set, either parallel to the fence, or rears facing him. Then has you start walking again. Best thing to do is NOT go in first, and just follow along . 

Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What state are you in? I know some states do it differently.

I am in KY, and although my kids haven't showed a wether/market animal yet, they have shown some percentage boer does, and my 5yo will be showing a market goat in novice this year.

Do you have to have a special tag for your goat from your state? a health certificate? Make sure you get that sorted out. In KY all market animals have to have a KUIP tag before June 1st in order to show in the fairs. 

All shows here require a health certificate for any animal on the grounds.

Next usually, if a show starts at 6pm they may say weigh-in at 5pm, or register at 5pm.
They weigh the goats. So you get there for register/weigh in time, and get your goat weighed. Once all the goats are weighed, they are put into weight classes, and papers are posted on the wall somewhere with the person's name who is showing the goat, goats weight under each class so you know which class you will be in.

Here, they do showmanship classes before they do the market classes. I don't know what age group you are in, but I'd definitely go and watch the younger ones to see how they are doing it, so it gives you a good idea on how to present your goat. I am assuming your going to do showmanship?
They pretty much do all the classes the same as showmanship, except they ask questions, etc. during showmanship and are judging both the handler/goat whereas in the other classes they are just judging your animal.

If you look on youtube, you might find some videos on how the county fairs do their shows, and give you a better understanding. Basically from what I've seen all goats are shown about the same as far as coming in, walking, etc. the only difference I've seen is how you stop and set them up.


----------

